# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avatars, Tafi Inc., Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tafi Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Two Tools to Make Your Own Avatar for Social VR Apps like ‘VRChat’ & ‘Mozilla Hubs’"

by Ben Lang
May 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Meet the Tafi character system for Unity

Sep 1, 2021




> The Tafi Character System for Unity offers a diverse cast of customizable characters and assets to populate your virtual worlds. Download comprehensive bundles from the Unity Asset Store and get right into the action with a quick and easy setup. Tafi characters are compatible with humanoid animations and come game-ready for Unity with numerous morphs for body and face, built-in expressions, and auto-fit clothing capability.

----------

